# Another pump alarm whinge....



## Sugarbum (Dec 12, 2009)

Calling all pumping geeks....! 

So I when I went to bed last night I pressed escape as I always do before I turn the light off, remaining insulin was 12 units- no worries, enough for the night basal. I had already got my LOW RESERVOIR warning at 20 units and my "O" on the screen to show I was in a special mode.

I was intrigued this morning to let it run empty to see what happens. I got down to 0.4 units remaining, but needed to bolus 4.4u for my breakfast, which strangely it delivered. Then it just went on to remaining insulin --/--.

No more warning, no more alarm and does not go into suspend to let you know there is actually none left (even though you have that bit left in the syringe).

Am I being abit fussy or does anyone else think this is completely mad?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Calling all pumping geeks....!
> 
> So I when I went to bed last night I pressed escape as I always do before I turn the light off, remaining insulin was 12 units- no worries, enough for the night basal. I had already got my LOW RESERVOIR warning at 20 units and my "O" on the screen to show I was in a special mode.
> 
> ...



Hi Lou, I'd suggest you let the company know, it's obviously something the programmers hadn't thought of (very crap!), but will help them improve things for the future. Gah! They need a developer like me!


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Lou, I'd suggest you let the company know, it's obviously something the programmers hadn't thought of (very crap!), but will help them improve things for the future. Gah! They need a developer like me!




Yes I will suggest you as a future employee!

Some of the software is so basic it is unbelieveable. Bad news on the alarm front.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi 

You can set the alarm to alarm when you like.  Most people set it at 20 units because you have a few hours to get it changed.  I believe it then alarms again at 10 units (think Jessica's does).   You can change that 20 to be 4 units or whatever you want though.

I believe you can set a time instead, not sure though and Jessica is in bed so can't check the pump on that yet.

I think that what they are of the opinion of is that if you have set the alarm at a certain unit amount or time then you know you will change the set pretty soon, I don't expect they think you will hang around.    

If Jessica's alarms at night I know she has enough till morning, like you, but I change it first thing, I don't wait till it goes down to nothing.    

We did once let it do that.  We were driving back from my mum's one morning.  We had stayed overnight impromptu and I knew we were very low on insulin and I knew we needed to get back home to change it.    We were pushing it.   We watched it, every 30 minutes I would ask what was left.  If was praying she wasn't too high so I needed to correct.   It ran out as we were 10 minutes from home so not back guestimating on the travelling.   It didn't alarm again, only the 20 units and 10 units but if you get lower than that you would watch it like we did.

That's my thoughts.


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah I only did it out of curiosity to see what it would say or do! And I wasnt working and was at home so it fine to experiement. I dont normally leave it till the end, the syringe normally is just bubbles in the final dregs.

I am aware the time and the units can be changed, but yesterday evening the low res was alarming the same alarm as it does on the hour of a dual wave and I didnt notice it initially. Its good you can get the 2 alarms, I can only set the one.

I just find it strange that it doesnt make a bigger deal of it, should you forget for some reason.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the 522 so our pump alarms are the same.   I don't set a 10 unit one, it just alarms.  Maybe as I have 20 units set it automatically alarms again after half has gone !  I don't know.   Its always good to experiment and it would be good to have an alarm to say its all gone.


----------



## Mand (Dec 13, 2009)

Lou - I am surprised too that the pump does not make more a fuss when you have actually ran out of insulin. It is good that you have experimented though because now you know that when the alarm goes then you really do need to make it a priority to re-fill as there will be no more reminders!


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 13, 2009)

Very true Mand!


----------



## susieq987 (Dec 17, 2009)

*alarm*

Hi, I have the Accuchek combo and the alarm goes off when there is 20 units remaining and again when it has run out I have only done this once as it went off for the 20 unit warning just before I went to bed, I knew I had enough for the night and the morning/breakfast dose, but then I was rushing around getting the kids to school etc and forgot all about it until it went off again and said it was empty. Thankfully I was at home when this happened so sorted it out straight away


----------

